

Ex-Chief Returns, Luring Talent From Bailed-Out AIG - jrmurad
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/27/business/27aig.html?_r=1&ref=business&pagewanted=print

======
byrneseyeview
It's an interesting A/B test. A is a big insurance company, owned by the
taxpayers; B is a small insurance company, owned by one super-ambitious,
super-greedy guy. I'm willing to bet that B will be paying more in income
taxes (corporate and individual) than A pays in interest on its government
debt.

------
jrmurad
I hesitated to post because it might be considered "political." However, I
thought HN-ers would be interested in the economics of market self-correction.

